# First Computer Build



## ChelseaBoggs (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm going to tackle building my first computer (and I realise there are other threads but I didn't know if I should post there or start a new one....I'm okay with the post being moved if the admins prefer it with the other threads though).....

Back on the subject - I'm struggling with choosing my components. I want to build a pseudo-gaming computer because I don't play any of the games with hardcore graphics (like World of Warcraft) or anything but I do frequently play the Sims 2 which often runs slow on the computer I use now. Here are the parts I was considering...

Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 Conroe 2.13GHz LGA 775 Processor Model BX80557E6420 
($186.00)

ASUS AI Lifestyle P5B Deluxe/WiFi-AP Socket 775 Intel ATX Motherboard 
($192.99)

Kingston 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory  Retail
($79.99)

Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 ST3500641A 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache IDE Ultra ATA100 Hard Drive - OEM 
($99.99)

BFG GeForce 7950 GT Overclocked (PCI-E, 512MB)
Manufacturer: BFG Technologies Part number: BFGR7950512GTOCE
($219.99)

Samsung 740BX (17 Monitor)
($215)

Sony 18x DL DVD+/-RW Drive, Internal, ATA
($69.99)

Antec Performance One P180B Black
($129.99)

I plan to run Windows Vista Ultimate on this machine. My questions are

a.) Am I overbuying for my needs
b.) Are there any other parts (and brands) that you could suggest that are better
c.) I'm not really sure what I should choose for the case....that one was just in a book I read so I could really use case (and psu) suggestions

Oh and these are all priced from Newegg.com


----------



## susandan (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi,

Just built my third PC, may I sugest that if you don't get many reaplies here this is an excellent site to post your questions...

http://www.buildyourown.org.uk/forums/

I'm not an expert enough to advise you on parts!

my spec is -

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 "LGA775 Conroe" 2.40GHz (1066FSB) - Retail 
GeIL 2GB (2x1GB) PC6400C4 800MHz Ultra Low Latency DDR2 Dual Channel Kit (GX22GB6400UDC) 
Asus P5B Deluxe (Socket 775) PCI-Express DDR2 Motherboard 
Corsair HX 520W ATX2.2 Modular SLI Compliant PSU
HIS ATI Radeon X1950 Pro ICEQ 3 V2 TURBO SILENT Heatpipe 256MB GDDR3 TV-Out/Dual DVI (PCI-Express)
Western Digital Raptor 150GB WD1500ADFD 10,000RPM SATA 16MB Cache
Pioneer DVR-212D 18x18 DVD±RW Serial ATA Dual Layer ReWriter 
Akasa AK-ZEN-01-BK Zen Black Case
Labtec Ultra Flat Keyboard
Microsoft Comfort Optical Mouse 1000
Windows XP Home Edition

best of luck with the build...susan


----------



## skoville (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello ChelseaBoggs,
Toying with the idea of building my own. Just wondered why you would choose an IDE hard drive over a SATA ?


----------

